# Homemade Sauerkraut Pictorial Guide: Q-View



## mr t 59874 (Jun 5, 2012)

Homemade Sauerkraut

Equipment:

Harsch crock or jars with fermentation locks, tamper, knife, cabbage cutter, large container and potato masher. 

Ingredients:

Cabbage, Canning Salt  (12 Lbs. of cabbage produces 7 quarts of kraut)

Note: Never use iodized salt.








Retain one large leaf per container, halve cabbage and remove core.  Slice core thinly by hand, in food processor or discard.







Slice cabbage.







Cabbage sliced







Add canning salt - 4 Tbls. or 67g = 1.2%  non-iodized salt per 12 Lbs. cabbage and mix thoroughly.  Other spices such as Caraway seeds may be added at this time 







Tamp cabbage until moisture appears.







Cabbage after being tamped.







Place in fermentation container tightly to 3/4 full to allow for weight and expansion.






	

		
			
		

		
	
Place one large leaf on top of cabbage.







Place weights on top.  







If using Harsch crock, place lid in mote and fill with water.  Allow to set at room temperature for two days and then move to cool area (60 degrees) for three weeks then refrigerate, if desired place in smaller containers such as quart jars and refrigerate.  The sauerkraut may be consumed at this time or ferment further for a more desirable flavor. After 90 days you will have a very desirable kraut, after one year it is unbelievable.

Note: To keep slime from developing on top of kraut, it is important that air is not allowed to enter fermentation vessel during primary fermentation.  No peeking after day two.







Kraut after 3 weeks fermentation.







Placed in jars and ready to be refrigerated.



Compressing cabbage in glass jars.







Cabbage weighted down using cheese cloth and glass marbles for weight.  Homemade air locks made with original jar lid and wine fermentation air lock.  







Hope this helps.  If you have questions, please ask.


----------



## alblancher (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like you are missing some pics,  please repost when you get the chance this is a very interesting thread!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hit the wrong button at the wrong time.  Corrected now.

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 5, 2012)

Repaired

T


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice job. Bookmarked


----------



## sam3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Great post!!

My 94 year old Grandmother asked me recently if I had ever made homemade sauerkraut before. I never have. That's something I need to make she told me.

I'm glad I came across this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 6, 2012)

love home made kraut


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 6, 2012)

love home made kraut. it is a great tutorial


----------



## sam3 (Jun 6, 2012)

One question. What size Harsch Crock are you using?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 6, 2012)

10 Liter -  Any more questions?


----------



## stircrazy (Jun 6, 2012)

you make it exactly the same way as my dad taught me (nothing but cabbage and salt)  but we don't worry about air getting at the surface, we just scrape the foam off every day.

we use a small woodent barrel that will make about a  50lb batch, put a wooden disc on top and a big rock to weigh it down. 

Steve


----------



## sam3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr T 59874 said:


> 10 Liter -  Any more questions?


Excellent. Thank you!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 6, 2012)

Steve, I bet you are turning out some really great kraut.  Bet that barrel makes your mouth water just by walking by.  I sure don't miss scimming crocks, thus the air locks.

T


----------



## mrh (Jun 10, 2012)

That Harsch crock looks like a perfect way to do it!  I have been usinf a relixsh tray with a plastic bag on it for weight and airlock in a regular crock.

Mark


----------



## pinksalt (Jun 10, 2012)

So I'm assuming those huge heads of cabbage each weigh 1.5 # a piece?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 10, 2012)

MRH,  Yes the crock is hassle free other than topping off the reservoir every 3 or 4 days.

Pinksalt, on the average, yes.


----------



## sam3 (Jun 12, 2012)

My Harsch crock arrived yesterday via UPS. If I have time this weekend, I plan on giving this recipe a whirl.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 12, 2012)

Congratulations,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   what size did you get?  If you have questions along the way please ask.  If no questions, let us know how it turns out.  It will get better with age.  I like to wait 90 days before consuming, but if out have to eat a little early, oh well.


----------



## sam3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the 10 liter one. Good to know about the 90 days too. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

Great tutorial, as usual! Gotta try that sometime!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 12, 2012)

Husker, Thanks.

Sam,  Weigh the cabbage when purchasing.  The crock will hold 12 pounds of crushed cabbage.  Any more and you will have trouble getting the weights in.  I use a sledge hammer placed inside a plastic bag to crush the cut cabbage.


----------



## sam3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Mr T. Everything arrived yesterday. Hoping to try this on Sunday if I have the time. Will post something on here if I do.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 13, 2012)

Great,  Will be around Sunday if you want help.  Review pages 30 & 31 in your book take notes on the time and temps.  Be sure to tamp well, and press into crock.  No additional water will be needed as it should cover the cabbage after the weights are added.  If not it will in a short time. No peeking after day two.

Mr T


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2013)

Tom, morning....  I noticed the salt ratio to cabbage is 1.2%....  Is that a number you worked on over time, and decided it was the flavor profile you liked....   I have not seen a 1.2% w/w salt recommendation when fermenting cabbage... usually that number is 2-5%.....    Dave


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dave,

Got my info from the following.  I highly recommend the book.

It says that a 0.8 to 1.5 % salt per total weight of the vegetables will result in a tasty and long lived product.  I can say, it sure is tasty not salty at all.

Tom


----------



## navigator (Mar 13, 2013)

Got the book today, might play with some small batches of kraut in glass jars till I can get local fresh cabbage then will get a 10 L Harsch.

Have you done pickles or anything else in your Harsch?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 13, 2013)

I love your potato masher, I was using mine today to drive survey stakes!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 14, 2013)

Navigator said:


> Got the book today, might play with some small batches of kraut in glass jars till I can get local fresh cabbage then will get a 10 L Harsch.
> Have you done pickles or anything else in your Harsch?



I would strongly recommend using the recipe on page 28.  It works out to be 1.2% salt to cabbage ratio.  When I first got my crock I made several gallons of kraut and now am rotating 1 year old product and it is wonderful, crunchy and not salty at all.

Pickles and dill are hard to come by in this area so I have not made my own although the crock has been used to make kimchi and fermented vegetables.




dirtsailor2003 said:


> I love your potato masher, I was using mine today to drive survey stakes!



Got to love those multi purpose kitchen utensils.


----------



## navigator (Mar 14, 2013)

I ended up getting the crock right away, used up some Amazon reward points.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 14, 2013)

Navigator said:


> I ended up getting the crock right away, used up some Amazon reward points.


Have you used it on anything yet?


----------



## navigator (Mar 14, 2013)

No it wont be here till Monday and I leave next Friday so it will be after Easter.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 14, 2013)

Congratulations on your new purchase.  You will definitely enjoy it as obviously you enjoy pickled and fermented foods. Although they are a little on the expensive side, they soon pay for themselves in labor savings alone.

Better keep an eye out for another refrigerator or two and glass gallon jars.  Keep us up to date on what you are doing.  If I can be of assistance, please ask.

Tom


----------



## sidpost (Apr 13, 2013)

fido-five-liter-jar-with-clamp-lid.jpg



__ sidpost
__ Apr 13, 2013






Would a Bormioli Rocco Fido 5-Liter Jar with Clamp Lid be a good choice for Sauerkraut or Kimchi?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2013)

sidpost said:


> fido-five-liter-jar-with-clamp-lid.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's similar to what I have my Kimchi in. Works great...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 13, 2013)

sidpost said:


> fido-five-liter-jar-with-clamp-lid.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I keep both in the smaller wide mouth jars in the kitchen refrigerator.  Would advise though that you wait until after primary fermentation before using.  It will save you some cleanup.


----------



## sidpost (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks!  I have 6 in-bound!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm looking forward to using them.


----------



## navigator (Apr 14, 2013)

There is a ton of info on Fido Fermentation on this FaceBook group as well as on this website. Although I haven't tried it yet I did buy a few jars and plan to soon.


----------



## ralphed (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the tutorial!

I am going to start my first batch tomorrow or the next day. I have a 10 gallon crock and will buy 50 pounds of cabbage. (go big or go home?)

How did you arrive at the figure of 1.2%?

I've seen recipes calling for 20:1 and 40:1. Yours' is more like 80:1?

Thanks!

ralphed


----------



## venture (Nov 20, 2013)

Gotta try this!

Thanks for the post!

I absolutely HATE the stuff!  Always had since I was a kid!  My mom was German.  I think she took the darn stuff out of a can and never rinsed it? She should have known better? I don't remember her making it from scratch.  My folks were too busy trying to run their small business.  She was off the farm by then.

People have told me the stuff in Germany is great.

I love a good Kim Chi! 

Why wouldn't I love a well made Sauerkraut?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## diamondmarco (Nov 21, 2013)

For anyone who has never made their own sauerkraut you absolutely have to make some. If you've never tasted any it's like the difference between smoking your own meats or eating ham from a can. Remember to keep it simple. This is a staple that has been made for centuries under all kinds of inadequate conditions. It's no more complicated than making bread.

After returning from living in Germany (43 years) this last year I started making kraut right away. Germans eat it almost every day , at least down south. It goes with so many dishes and is cheap to make. I don't have a crock so I make it like my German neighbors would, in a large food grade bucket with lid. I've got a little over 70 lbs made up that will keep for a long time. Lots of good things in kraut for your body too. Make plenty. You're neighbors will be asking for some.

If you're making great smoked meats they deserve a great kraut to accompany them.


----------



## ralphed (Nov 21, 2013)

OOPS! You got the salt amount from the book with the crock. OKAY!

ralphed


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 21, 2013)

ralphed,  The 1.25% figure came from the book Making Sauerkraut by Klaus Kaufmann.  I would suggest this book to anyone planning to make kraut and pickled vegetables.

Adding salt that weighs between 0.8 and 1.5 % of the total weight of the vegetables will result in a product that is both tasty and long lived.  There is absolutely no reason to worry about the small amount of salt used in the fermentation process.  If there is not enough salt, yeast will take over, which brings about decay. If this is your first try at fermenting vegetables, stick to the recommended amount of salt above until you are more experienced.
Using a Harsch crock will minimize the need for salt. Cabbage is the only vegetable that can be fermented with very little salt or no salt at all-most likely because its leaves are rich in vitamins, minerals and naturally occurring lactic acid.

If you are using a traditional open stoneware pot, keeping the fermenting vegetables free of kahm yeast can be a problem and must be removed every 10 to 14 days, discarding the top layer of kraut at the same time. You should also wash or boil the weights and any cloth that covered the kraut.

Kahm yeast isn't harmful but because it gives the cabbage a bad taste it must be regularly removed.  By using a Harsch crock  the only maintenance is occasionally top up the water in the gutter that seals the contents from the outside air.

Hope this answered your question.
Tom


----------



## ralphed (Nov 22, 2013)

for those wanting to use an airlock, there is a grommet you can get at homebrew shops for this:













IMG_20131122_185306_639.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Nov 22, 2013






They are used on brewing buckets.













IMG_20131122_185324_091.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Nov 22, 2013






I hope this helps someone

ralphed


----------



## jweller (Nov 25, 2013)

Has anyone made kraut in a food safe bucket? I've got a home brew setup I haven't used in years; a 5 gal bucket with a lid and an airlock. So it seems like all I would need is some sort of weights to put in the bucket. I'm guessing maybe 5 - 10 lbs is enough weight?

I've never made kraut before because even though I've got 2 old  5 gallon stoneware crocks, I don't have a lid, and skimming every day or 2 just isn't compatible with the rest of my life.


----------



## ralphed (Nov 25, 2013)

I was going to use my homebrew bucket, but didn't want to ruin it for brewing. I think it would be perfect with an airlock. I wonder if you would have to skim it? someone will know.

ralphed


----------



## ralphed (Nov 25, 2013)

I used a piece of wood wrapped in cotton cloth and put a jar of marbles on top to hold everything under the brine. I saw some 2 1/2 gallon ziplock bags at the grocery. I have heard of people filling them with water for a weight that will seal around smaller, open top bowls/vessels. You may not need the seal with an airlock bucket. The girl at the farm where I bought the cabbage said she uses an "apple bag" on her 80 pound batches. I guess it's real big and thick plastic.

Hope this helps,

ralphed


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 26, 2013)

You should not have to skim if using a airlock system.  If using a zip bag for a weight, fill it with a brine mixture, 1 TBS canning salt to one quart or liter of water.  This will prevent a weakened brine in case of a leak.

Tom


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 2, 2015)

Good thread , thanks for sharing.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 30, 2016)

My new crock arrives today! The weather is cooling down so we will be making some more kraut!


----------



## zzrguy (Sep 10, 2016)

Dam you all now I'm make kraut the wife will kill me.


----------



## zzrguy (Sep 14, 2016)

OK one question If I wanted to place it in smaller jars like 1 QT Ball mason jars would I have to Processes it like other foods or just screw on the lid and let it be. Wouldn't it build up pressure over time


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 15, 2016)

zzrguy said:


> OK one question If I wanted to place it in smaller jars like 1 QT Ball mason jars would I have to Processes it like other foods or just screw on the lid and let it be. Wouldn't it build up pressure over time



You need a breathable lid. You can buy mason jar kids with air locks in them. Or you could buy an airlock drill a hole in the lad and make your own.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 15, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 15, 2016


----------



## zzrguy (Sep 15, 2016)

zzrguy said:


> OK one question If I wanted to place it in smaller jars like 1 QT Ball mason jars would I have to Processes it like other foods or just screw on the lid and let it be. Wouldn't it build up pressure over time


Sorry I meant after it had fermented for it 90 days


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 15, 2016)

after fermentation into the fridge is fine in the mason jar with a plain lid.


----------



## zzrguy (Sep 15, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> after fermentation into the fridge is fine in the mason jar with a plain lid.


 It not going to build up pressure over time.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 15, 2016)

zzrguy said:


> OK one question If I wanted to place it in smaller jars like 1 QT Ball mason jars would I have to Processes it like other foods or just screw on the lid and let it be. Wouldn't it build up pressure over time


I forwarded your question to Mr. T's website, as he's pretty busy lately and hasn't been around here for a while. The following was his response.

Good question. Canning the kraut will kill all the beneficial bacteria in your product, not what we want to do. If you process your kraut as described, all gases will be exhausted, you will then be able to pack it in your jars and safely refrigerate. There is a possibility that a little pressure may build, but not to a dangerous level, so when opening be prepared for a little gas escaping.

Mr. T


----------



## zzrguy (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks guys this is a great site alway helpful and a pleasure to be a member of.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 26, 2016)

A "Bump" for this thread. A few of you guys were making Kraut. Any updates on how its going? 

Making that stuff in my family has been passed down for generations- especially from my mothers side of the family. They are all gone now, but the old crocks, cabbage cutter and such all now belong to me, and I still make it. However, it is an emotional process for me now.

All the above is all pretty correct, except a couple of things mom and grandma did and taught me that was a little different. The cut kraut went straight into the crock. They never weighed or measured the salt or cabbage or anything. Just put a layer of cabbage down in the crock a few inches thick then liberally sprinkle some salt on. It was always Kosher salt. Then tamp down to bruise it and some juices come out. Repeat in layers with cabbage and salt. We just used a mason jar to mash it. A dinner plate went on top of the kraut and a weight on top of that. A ziplock bag with salt water was usually it. A sheet of plastic went over the crock, then a wooden lid and a weight on top of that. It went undisturbed no peaking. Of course everything used was strictly boiled or sanitized. The top layer of scuz was removed, but was otherwise done and edible. They used to seal it in quart wide-mouth ball or mason jars with the hot-water bath method for a few minutes, then cooled quickly in ice water. tI was never done in a pressure canner or "cooked" that way. The jars stayed at room temperature in the pantry until ready for consumption. Later on they changed up altogether and just put it in freezer-safe ziplock bags straight into the freezer.

We had kraut and sausage all the time but my favorite of all time is what they called kraut und speck. Just saying the words my mouth is watering! They made it in different variations.. sometimes with bacon in it as traditional but I liked it best with smoked kielbasa covered in mashed potatoes then a layer of sauerkraut  then baked in the oven until warm and heated through . Mom would add a sprinkle of brown sugar on top of the kraut before baking for us kids- I love the way it caramelized on the kraut! I still do it that way and my kids love it too!  Pure candy!

Thanks for the memories!


----------



## tropics (Nov 19, 2018)

Mr. T Great post!! Wish I found it before starting mine,my recipe has more salt will see how it taste in another week or so
Richie


----------



## Medina Joe (May 29, 2019)

Mr. T can you keep this in the Harsch Crock and keep it in fridge?


----------

